# Drill Master (Harbor Freight) Pocket Hole Jig



## tomcar (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi, has anyone had problems with the drill bit binding up in the bushing? This happened to me after many hours of use and I don't know what caused it. Could the drill bit have expanded from heat? Maybe there is a coating on the bit that wore off? Anyway, the bushing is now bad and I need a replacement. Anyone know where to find replacement bushings for this pocket hole jig (made by Drill Master, sold at Harbor Freight)?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I put a little oil in my Kreg jig bushings when
I use it. Ideally pocket holes should be drilled
with the drill going fast. That's why I use a 
corded drill to do it. I get the drill up to speed
and then put it in the hole and plunge. The oil
probably prevents galling the bushings.

Places like McMaster-Carr sell things like bushings.
I look on ebay first for that sort of thing though 
because industrial supply places always want to
whack you for $15 shipping on the smallest of
items. If there's a Grainger nearby you can order
on the phone and save the shipping by picking the
thing up at will call.


----------



## gailmo (Jul 23, 2015)

I use this jig quite a bit. I have learned a few things that have stopped the drill from seizing. First, I have found the Kreg drills to be better than the ones that come with the HF model. Second, use an electric drill and as the previous poster has mentioned, make sure you have it full speed BEFORE you stick the drill into the bushing. If you put the drill into the bushing and then try to start up slowly-it does seize. So use a fast drill and buy a Kreg drill. By the way, I did break one of the tips off of the HF drills and tried to buy a new one at HF. The guy said they didn't sell them, but if I brought in my old jig, they would replace the whole thing. So you might try taking it back to HF and see if they will swap it out for a new one. I didn't have the box or anything-just tossed it into a plastic bag. They replaced the whole thing-.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Im going to sound like a pocket hole snob here, but if you do any amount of pocket holes, forget all jigs and get the forman. I think at one point, i spent 150$ on jigs. The Forman cost me 300 and it is by far the best 300 i have spent in machinery and its not even close.

I am over 10,000 screws in 3 yrs on mine, and it performs like new.

IMHO, it is by far the best value in machinery.


----------

